# HELP identify bottle maker



## Kblue (Jul 13, 2019)

Can anyone help me identify the maker and how old a jar is that I found? Pictures are attached with all markings on jar. Thanks in advance


----------



## coreya (Jul 14, 2019)

Mid 70's and could be made by any number of glass manufactures.


----------



## Kblue (Jul 15, 2019)

Thank you. I found it at my familys property that velonged to my great aunt and there is so many mason jars, diamond cut glassware, and coke bottles. I wish I could find who the maker is for it but I am new to the identification process. I have researched online and there is so many different companies and so much info to take in. Thank you again for the help.


----------



## NBM (Jul 19, 2019)

coreya said:


> Mid 70's and could be made by any number of glass manufactures.


Think it was manufactured by Brockway in Pennsyvania


----------



## jarsnstuff (Sep 5, 2019)

I can't see what's embossed at the heel, but I'm pretty sure it has a mold number and then a stylized "GC" which stands for Glass Container Corp of Fullerton CA, which later became part of Anchor Hocking.  Probably made in the 1960s-1970s.  The 75 on the base may very well be the year of manufacture.  Incidentally, the mark for Brockway is a B in a circle, so this jar is not made by Brockway.


----------



## Kblue (Sep 9, 2019)

Thank you so much for the info.


----------

